# Switch original factory non Bose with a Bose factory radio



## srdanger1 (10 mo ago)

I aquired a full system minus the wire harness from a junked 2017 Hatch Premier RS. That car had the upgraded factory Bose system. My car is the same minus the Bose system. I know it’ll be a pain to splice in the wires and what not to add the Bose components to my car but for the time being, can I just add the Bose radio and head unit to my non Bose system? Do I need a new harness for that as well. I know it would have to be reprogrammed but I don’t want to take my dash apart to find it needs a different harness or the speakers won’t work or it won’t work because the amplifier isn’t installed. Can some one fill me understand? Thanks


----------



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

Hi,

I don't have a definitive anwser but I tried something similar with my Pontiac G5. I changed the factory head unit for the same one but with a USB input. I wanted to keep the car as OEM as possible. That was a bad idea. The dealer needed to reprogram it to fit in the car but they cannot because, in their programming tool, the option code for this head unit wasn't existant. I ended up selling the head unit to buy a Pioneer one of sonicelectronix.com. They give you everything you need to fit your head unit in you car.


----------

